# Chlorine



## Akonnon (Nov 14, 2008)

In the area that I live in there is a lot of chlorine is the tap water. My dad was saying that if you leave it left out, open, that it will help reduce the amount of chlorine in the water by a good amount. Has anyone ever heard of doing this? Does it work?


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I recall being told to do this to water before filling the fish tank. Now we just treat it with chlorine remover.


----------



## Arika'n'Trey (Nov 17, 2008)

Wouldn't you like to save the bit of extra money from chlorine remover by just leaving out the water that you are going to use for a few days, provided it works?


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Our tank is so big that it takes many five-gallon buckets to fill it. I only have one bucket designated for fish tank cleaning. I would need to set out 3 or 4 overnight, plus have one for cleaning out the old water first. keeping that many buckets around wouldn't work for me.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Akonnon said:


> In the area that I live in there is a lot of chlorine is the tap water. My dad was saying that if you leave it left out, open, that it will help reduce the amount of chlorine in the water by a good amount. Has anyone ever heard of doing this? Does it work?


Yes, if you leave the water out the chlorine will leave the water. Putting water into a container with the most surface area will make it happen the fastest. So shallow, long, and wide is better than deep and narrow.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup it will. That be why when ya goto a motel an ya smell the chlorine from the pool. That an generally they be usin to much chlorine.


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, it will work but I prefer to filter out the chemical treatment in my water with a countertop filter that removes chlorine and a lot of other contaminants including radioactive particles.

TRAP radiation filter


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Pour the water back and forth between two clean buckets. The more air you get into the water (bubbles) the more chlorine gas you will bubble off.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

A cheap aquarium air pump will also speed up the process, as will having the water at room temperature.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I just learned something, thanks yall


----------



## Ssejors (Sep 12, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> A cheap aquarium air pump will also speed up the process, as will having the water at room temperature.


Awesome idea. Thanks!


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Wellrounded said:


> A cheap aquarium air pump will also speed up the process, as will having the water at room temperature.


I also read in a prepper guide to use a hand mixer/ egg beater to aerate and agitate for taste. That comment was probably to weed out less thoughtful people that might try to hold an electric mixer over a vat of water for a time.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

drfacefixer said:


> That comment was probably to weed out less thoughtful people that might try to hold an electric mixer over a vat of water for a time.


That, or to get people to "think". Pouring between two buckets is far less work!


----------

